# exercises which help you lose weight?



## Runner1466868002 (Dec 23, 2010)

I use the treadmill what else can i do to help myself lose weight quicker.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Diet 

Weight lifting is awesome for burning fat don't forget bud.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Swimming runner


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I always use the cross trainer, diet first....


----------



## Runner1466868002 (Dec 23, 2010)

One more question at the moment i go on the treadmill everyday. Should i have days off?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

imo yes or have a day given over to cardio/abs that sort of thing...


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Depends, what you do on the treadmill and how you train have a lot to do with it, keep your heart rate low for fat burning, and higher to improve cardio vascular fitness.


----------



## Runner1466868002 (Dec 23, 2010)

So i go should start lifting weights? I go on the treadmill for 45 mins and sweat like hell. But i want to lose weight faster I've lose two stone but i want to lose all the fat off my belly.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

What's your weight now and bodyfat %


----------



## Runner1466868002 (Dec 23, 2010)

London1976 said:


> What's your weight now and bodyfat %


23% 12 stone.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Defo keep doing cardio mate, I can't see no harm in lifting weights either, but you being 12st and 23% bf I would defo keep cardio as your main excersie.


----------



## Runner1466868002 (Dec 23, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Defo keep doing cardio mate, I can't see no harm in lifting weights either, but you being 12st and 23% bf I would defo keep cardio as your main excersie.


But should i run longer then 45 mins?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I think 45 mins in fine mate. Try some incline walking to.

I do incline walking early mornings cause it's better for fat loss.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

In 8 weeks I have dropped 28lbs and 6% BF.

I did this by performing 3 full body workouts with 40 minutes cardio, at least 2 Cardio only for 60 mins and swim 2.5km a week.

My cardio I've been doing is the Hill plus on all machines, for a kind of low intensity interval training.

I always warm up before weights with an incline fast walk for 10 minutes and the total body workouts have been almost solely free weight with very little rest between sets. 3 sets, 6-8 reps heavy as poss.

On cardio days I have been wearing Sweatz plastic shirts under my t-shirt for added thermo effect.

And I have been having a shake after weights, before cardio to preserve muscle.

I intend to stick with this routine until I reach plateau.


----------



## Runner1466868002 (Dec 23, 2010)

How much bf could I lose in a month?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Runner said:


> How much bf could I lose in a month?


think you're asking the same questions previously answered;



Runner said:


> How much weight do you lose like in a month?





TheCrazyCal said:


> youre asking impossible questions...
> 
> everyone is different.
> 
> ... tortoise and the hare dude.


how long is a piece of string?


----------



## colling (Jul 13, 2012)

Exercise is the best way to losing weight it does't matters bodybuilding,yoga which ever u like.Including swimming,running,treadmill jogging are also burn the calories which the cause of our fat and gain weight.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Diet. Next question.


----------



## scott1466868032 (Jul 17, 2012)

Running can be the best exercise for you to help to lose weight.

____________________

http://www.themodernman.com/get_laid.html


----------

